#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  تحرش

## أحمد ناصر

واحد ما عندوش حظ من الوسامة
بيظهر للولاد بالشكل ده.. إن البنات بتموت عليه..و بيدخل التواليت فى الأغنية بتاعته «بام بام» على واحدة قاعدة على كرسى الحمام فبتصرخ..و يقوم مكرر الحركة و بيدخل عليها كذا مرة قال يعنى هو مسطول بس دمه خفيف ..فبتروح منه و منها الخضة !
و إعلان عن كريم للشعر للاعب الكرة محمود تريزيجيه بيقول التثبيت مش محتاج مجهود..يعنى هو كفاية بس يلغمط شعره بالكريم فالبنات تتثبت و تلزق فى باط حضرته المقرف..
أغانى و أفلام و مسلسلات و مسرحيات و إعلانات بتتغلغل فى الوعى الباطن عند الناس..و بتعلى قيمة يالا بينا يا رمان على بعضينا ..فييجى بقى سيادته يضرب له سيجارة بانجو و لا يلغمط شعره بالكريم و لا يعمل أى هبل من الوهم اللى بيتباع ده و يلاقى ما فيش بنات بتجرى عليه و لا تلزق فيه ..لكن هو لسة نفسه يكون زى نمبر وان و نجم نجوم و هلامى..
يتحرش بطفلة أو بطفل أو بالبنات فى الشارع.
لو زعلانين من اللى تحرش بالطفلة
يبقى ما تخلوش أطفالكم تتفرج على القرف اللى فى التلفزيون ده
و ربوهم على إن الدين و العلم و الثقافة لازم تكون حقيقية و مش مجرد مظاهر.

----------

